# '08 66 RC3 first ride impressions + pics



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

I just slapped on the new 66 RC3 today, and it looks sick. I took it dirt jumping for the most part, with a couple 8' drops mixed in. The fork felt perfect up until I hit a drop. The first time I hit the drop, the fork made a nasty clanging noise like it was bottoming out, but it didn't really feel like it bottomed out...Kinda weird. I hit the drop twice more, and both times it did the same thing. I am unsure what the issue is, but my best guess is Marz didn't put enough stock oil in it. They have been known to do this before. I will certainly be on the phone with them tomorrow. Anyone got any other ideas? Other than that, the fork feels more supple and buttery than ever. I don't have any trail time on it yet, so I don't know how it feels high-speed. Anyways, here's a couple pics for you.



















And a half-assed no footed can:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Freerider Forever said:


> And a half-assed no footed can:


The face of sheer terror.

Beautiful fork, I wouldnt change the oil height until you get some trail riding in on it. 
But thats just me.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

You really should break in a fork a little better before using it to huckzors and dirtjump all day.


No nickel stanchions?


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

i'd reroute your front brake differently.. it does have a hose guide!

anywhoo them forks are sick. got a buddy who is putting one on his bottlerocket.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice fork!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Uh... you ride it to break it in... it seems like that's what he's doing...

Why don't you just pop it open and check the oil heights yourself. IF Marzocchi will take it back to look at it, chances are the oil heights will still be wrong.


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

Karupshun said:


> You really should break in a fork a little better before using it to huckzors and dirtjump all day.
> 
> No nickel stanchions?


I've always broken in my forks dirtjumping them...never had a problem before with Marz right off the bat. And the nickel stanchions only come on the 66 ATA, not the RC3.


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

chooofoojoo said:


> i'd reroute your front brake differently.. it does have a hose guide!
> 
> anywhoo them forks are sick. got a buddy who is putting one on his bottlerocket.


Yea, my brake line isn't long enough to use the little guide thingy since it's routed through the headset for barspins and whatnot. I'd have to cut a new goodridge line, and I just didn't feel like doing that. Maybe I will at some point.


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

chooofoojoo said:


> i'd reroute your front brake differently.. it does have a hose guide!
> 
> anywhoo them forks are sick. got a buddy who is putting one on his bottlerocket.


he can't route the hose on the front. He has it in the back because of the hollow star-nut. If you run it in the front it would get caught up in the arches on compression.

Sick bike!!


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Uh... you ride it to break it in... it seems like that's what he's doing...
> 
> Why don't you just pop it open and check the oil heights yourself. IF Marzocchi will take it back to look at it, chances are the oil heights will still be wrong.


That's what I am going to do tomorrow. Hopefully that is the issue, and it's not something wrong with the internals. I am going to be irate if I have to send this thing in after one day of riding...I don't have much riding time left here in Montana before winter gets a hold of us!


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Freerider Forever said:


> Yea, my brake line isn't long enough to use the little guide thingy since it's routed through the headset for barspins and whatnot. I'd have to cut a new goodridge line, and I just didn't feel like doing that. Maybe I will at some point.


nevermind.. i just noticed you ran it through your stem.. i'm an idiot..

god i love those lines though! red....


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Funny noises coming from a brand new Marzocchi... why am I not shocked to hear that. Those forks look gorgeous but it'll be a while before I buy another Marzocchi after my last experience. Hope yours turns out to just be teething issues.


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

Clutchman83 said:


> Funny noises coming from a brand new Marzocchi... why am I not shocked to hear that. Those forks look gorgeous but it'll be a while before I buy another Marzocchi after my last experience. Hope yours turns out to just be teething issues.


This is the first time I've had an issue with Marz, and I've been riding them for years. My last 66 performed flawlessly. I think it's just an oil level issue, that's what I'm hoping...


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Freerider Forever said:


> I've always broken in my forks dirtjumping them...never had a problem before with Marz right off the bat. And the nickel stanchions only come on the 66 ATA, not the RC3.


boo only coming on the ATA. oh well.

My wrench always told me to be nicer to new forks/shocks during the break-in. Shows him I guess


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

Everyone says manipoo this manitpoo that but everytime I read through any thread about a marzocchi I always see they put the wrong ammount of oil in straight from the factory. Have also been hearing alot more bad things about them lately, that could be just me though. You dont here nearly the ammount of bad stuff about manitou as you used to. You have to admit they have stepped it up in the past few years. That said I am still probably going to get a marzocchi for my next fork. lol


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

add more oil to the fork immediately, marzocchi is widely known for underfilling their forks. any metal to metal clank is a bottom out caused by low oil volume...


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> add more oil to the fork immediately, marzocchi is widely known for underfilling their forks. any metal to metal clank is a bottom out caused by low oil volume...


Yup, that's what I'm thinking...I will call them tomorrow and double check the oil level.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

they don't have issues because nobody rides them, just kidding

hey nice forks, lookin good


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Freerider Forever said:


> Yup, that's what I'm thinking...I will call them tomorrow and double check the oil level.


their listed oil levels are more of a guide than anything else. take your oil bottle and your bike back out to the drop you were talking about earlier, add a capful to each side, hit the drop and repeat untill the clank is gone...

FWIW i've had to do this to every marzochi fork i've owned since my first Z3 back in '98...


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Whenever I get a new Marz fork for one of our bikes (there are 5 in the bike room with me right now, 2 66s, an 888, a DJ2 and an AM3), I have my LBS check and top up the oil and they always have to add some. I believe Marz shorts the oil because it cuts down on shipping weight, but whatever the cause the result is you probably need to top it up. BTW, nice bike! I like the Syncros bars.


----------



## quazi (Mar 22, 2007)

I got one of those today.


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

quazi said:


> I got one of those today.


Nice man, definitely check the oil level before you hit any drops!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

me wants one


----------



## Bost (Sep 1, 2007)

whats the best place to get some zoke fork oil?


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> their listed oil levels are more of a guide than anything else. take your oil bottle and your bike back out to the drop you were talking about earlier, add a capful to each side, hit the drop and repeat untill the clank is gone...
> 
> FWIW i've had to do this to every marzochi fork i've owned since my first Z3 back in '98...


See, this is the kind of crap I'm talking about! Your gonna shell out $900 to a company that witholds their service manuals from the general public and then you have to screw around with hokey back alley troubleshooting techniques to get it to perform? :madman: I'm sorry but I was extremely dissapointed with the service and support I received from them and this is the exact reason why they are off my shortlist for a new fork until I see some kind of improvement in their quality control or customer support.

I'm not saying you're technique is bad WestCoastHucker, it's just infuriating to me to spend that kind of money on something that is deemed too precision engineered for me to know how to work on and they can't even build them right!!!

[deep breath] sorry rant over...


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

wch i should have asked you before having to discover this myself this past summer also cant believe SMT didnt tell me that 


.WestCoastHucker. said:


> their listed oil levels are more of a guide than anything else. take your oil bottle and your bike back out to the drop you were talking about earlier, add a capful to each side, hit the drop and repeat untill the clank is gone...
> 
> FWIW i've had to do this to every marzochi fork i've owned since my first Z3 back in '98...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> add more oil to the fork immediately, marzocchi is widely known for underfilling their forks. any metal to metal clank is a bottom out caused by low oil volume...


yep....sweet stickers too


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

Bost said:


> whats the best place to get some zoke fork oil?


doesnt matter what kind of fork oil it is...go to a mototcycle shop you will spned 1/4 as much as on stuff from the bicycling companies and get a better product IMO.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i alway just get some oil from my local motorcycle shop. as stated, it's the same stuff without the 400% markup and the marzocchi sticker on the bottle....


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

Man that looks sweet, I can't wait to get back to the US, hopefully my '08 ATA is waiting for me

Nickel plating woo hoo!


----------



## gremlyn (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice fork, congrats!

On the other hand, I wouldn't trade my '07 RC2X for it... 


P.S. I've also had low oil level heights in '07 66RCV and '07 66RC2X...



.


----------



## marzocchi170 (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice fork, how does it work? Mech PL?


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice fork! I'm thinking about getting one for a build I want to do next year.


.WestCoastHucker. said:


> their listed oil levels are more of a guide than anything else. take your oil bottle and your bike back out to the drop you were talking about earlier, add a capful to each side, hit the drop and repeat untill the clank is gone...
> 
> FWIW i've had to do this to every marzochi fork i've owned since my first Z3 back in '98...


I'll make sure to remember this advice.


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

So I just got off the phone with Marz tech support, and they said the oil level should be 60-70mm from the top. I took apart my fork, and it's 115mm from the top...err, how could they possibly mess it up that bad????


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Clutchman83 said:


> See, this is the kind of crap I'm talking about! Your gonna shell out $900 to a company that witholds their service manuals from the general public and then you have to screw around with hokey back alley troubleshooting techniques to get it to perform? :madman: I'm sorry but I was extremely dissapointed with the service and support I received from them and this is the exact reason why they are off my shortlist for a new fork until I see some kind of improvement in their quality control or customer support.
> 
> I'm not saying you're technique is bad WestCoastHucker, it's just infuriating to me to spend that kind of money on something that is deemed too precision engineered for me to know how to work on and they can't even build them right!!!
> 
> [deep breath] sorry rant over...


Performance equipment equals performance tuning. It is cheesy that they short the oil, but it is cheesier that people expect these things to be setup right for them out of the box.

You want reliability, get a Volvo and let your perforkmance suffer for reliability.

You want a Ferrari....

Would you prefer a Totem with an exploding top assembly? Still a great fork, but since you are 'hating', might as well get some perspective.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes, I can see your point regarding fine tuning oil levels based upon your weight, riding style etc etc....however...

If Marz state that the fork should have X amount of oil as a stock baseline, then I would expect it to come from the factory as such. Anything else is completely pure BS. There is NO excuse, other than totaly CRAP QC; in either case totally unacceptable.


Hypothetical situation:

Gets new fork, sets all "normal" user adjustable settings, ie air, preload, comp, rebound, platform ....whatever. Goes out for a ride, hits a known drop, bottoms badly causing damage....

User / LBS Inspection shows that Marz did not put in the correct amount of oil according to their own tables.....

Will Marz step up with warranty, or try to squirm their way out....

Placing bets....

michael


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

Huck Banzai said:


> Performance equipment equals performance tuning. It is cheesy that they short the oil, but it is cheesier that people expect these things to be setup right for them out of the box.
> 
> You want reliability, get a Volvo and let your perforkmance suffer for reliability.
> 
> ...


I agree with you Huck, Marz forks may require a bit of tuning right off the bat, but once they are dialed, you never have to touch them again. Totems on the other hand seem to be non-stop issues with top assemblies and bushings. I am definitely still happy with my purchase, but I do find it a bit odd that my fork was soooo low on oil. Ah well, should be good to go now.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice, I thought that bike and red lines looked familiar. I was thinking long and hard about buying your old 66! Looks like I'll just wait a few more months (cash) and get the new one after seeing yours.


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

Freerider Forever said:


> So I just got off the phone with Marz tech support, and they said the oil level should be 60-70mm from the top. I took apart my fork, and it's 115mm from the top...err, how could they possibly mess it up that bad????


That is completely normal for a Marzocchi fork. I never ride a new one until I've adjusted the oil height. And change it after 10-20 hours as it gets filthy the first time, then once or twice a season after that.

Imagine how many more forks Marzocchi would sell if they came properly tuned from the factory for an average-sized rider (correct oil height and good baseline clicker settings).


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

:skep:


Huck Banzai said:


> Performance equipment equals performance tuning. It is cheesy that they short the oil, but it is cheesier that people expect these things to be setup right for them out of the box.
> 
> You want reliability, get a Volvo and let your perforkmance suffer for reliability.
> 
> ...


It is cheesy to think that things should come set up right out of the box... :skep: . Oh, and I'm pretty sure Ferrari's come with a comprehensive service program from the factory. Lets just say my experience was unsatisfactory. I don't want to turn this thread into a Marzocchi rant so I won't go into it but I'm afraid I don't understand your logic.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

i am totally not happy with you at the moment,original poster.

i was happy with my 888,but damn they look nice.


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

konut said:


> i am totally not happy with you at the moment,original poster.
> 
> i was happy with my 888,but damn they look nice.


Haha, sorry bout that. The new stuff is definitely good looking...


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

Madman133 said:


> doesnt matter what kind of fork oil it is...go to a mototcycle shop you will spned 1/4 as much as on stuff from the bicycling companies and get a better product IMO.


Belray is the deal...


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

I'll be sure to post a thread when i get some time on my new 66 ATA, as well as oil level.

It's strange that we should see oil level fluctuations reminiscent of the italian manufacturing. With the forks being made in Taiwan now I would think QC is much higher...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Having never attempted a barspin, I understand the theory for routing the front line through the headset, what do you do about the rear line? Does it not wrap around the headtube? 



Freerider Forever said:


> Yea, my brake line isn't long enough to use the little guide thingy since it's routed through the headset for barspins and whatnot. I'd have to cut a new goodridge line, and I just didn't feel like doing that. Maybe I will at some point.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

His rear line is extra long


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

006_007 said:


> Having never attempted a barspin, I understand the theory for routing the front line through the headset, what do you do about the rear line? Does it not wrap around the headtube?


wrapping around the headtube is no big deal, the front tries to wrap itself around the whole frame because of it's normal routing. requiring either a re-route or twice as much extra hose than the rear...


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

My 66 came with just the right amount of oil...... And it still works right after a month's riding which is more than I can say for the Boxxer I had on there before.....


----------



## Rob-surf (Feb 4, 2004)

did anybody weight the 66 RC-3 right out of the box with maxle on ?


----------



## foxracing (Feb 20, 2007)

I bet it's 3.4 kg or so.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Huck Banzai said:


> Performance equipment equals performance tuning. It is cheesy that they short the oil, but it is cheesier that people expect these things to be setup right for them out of the box.
> 
> You want reliability, get a Volvo and let your perforkmance suffer for reliability.
> 
> You want a Ferrari....


There's a difference between having adjust the oil to tune them.......and having to add oil so it doesn't break.....And guess what, most top moto shocks come with VERY LONG and VERY EXPLICIT manuals for service.tuning/rebuild. And they are also more complicated.

You're ferrari analaogy is f-ing retarded. Ferrari's don't need to be worked on like DH forks, ferarri's can't benefit from a little rider custom tuning. Also, ferrari's are pretty ****ing reliable. Unless youre racing them every weekend, they don't need a lot of work, at least the new ones.


----------



## unclekittykiller (Mar 1, 2006)

*air assist?*



marzocchi170 said:


> Nice fork, how does it work? Mech PL?


yeah, how does it work? does it have an air assist along with the mech pl?


----------



## MoRon (Aug 18, 2007)

i just got one of these. is anyone having problems with the axle coming loose? ive tried two different front wheels and its doing the same thing on both. coming loose after long downhills.i dont think i like this new qr bullSh*t.


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

Huck Banzai said:


> Performance equipment equals performance tuning. It is cheesy that they short the oil, but it is cheesier that people expect these things to be setup right for them out of the box.
> 
> You want reliability, get a Volvo and let your perforkmance suffer for reliability.
> 
> ...


Not to thread jack... but everyone should watch this thing
http://videos.streetfire.net/video/9cd6869c-6501-4b46-b004-9884012931f3.htm

and really, totems aren't all prone to exploding.


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

Mine hasn't come loose yet, but now you got me worried...


----------



## gratiflying (Sep 21, 2006)

keep tightening the axle until it clicks like a gas tank cap. then keep turning it - it will keep clicking - until it's tucked away by the stanction or wherever you want it. it's a pretty cool system actually.

i put my 66ATA through it's paces on the WE and it performed flawlessly on some good sized moves.

for those with ATA's, here were my initial settings
air - 60 psi
par - 70 psi
rc3 - 16 clicks in
compression - 14 clicks in

no bottoming on rough 12 foot landings

i'm 185lbs.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

sick fork, and nice reignX for whoever owns it


----------



## Rob-surf (Feb 4, 2004)

So finally,

how does this sick 66 RC-3 perform? is it worth the + 300g compared to a Totem coil? 

@freerideforever..did your fork stop "clunghing" after topping up oil level?? 

I'm in the market for a new bigass fork and can pick one up between 66 RC-3, ATA or Coil..the three have pros and cons...

By the way I weighed the 66rc-3 and the ATA in a bikeshop..3.2 kg and 2.9 kg with uncut steerer tube and axel..
thx guys..


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

Rob-surf said:


> So finally,
> 
> how does this sick 66 RC-3 perform? is it worth the + 300g compared to a Totem coil?
> 
> ...


The fork feels great, but I still don't have any trail time on it yet. It gets dark too damn early, so I never have any time to go up to the trails :madman: Once I filled the oil to the appropriate level, the fork stopped bottoming out. I am running it 65mm from the top with zero psi, since I only weigh 130 lbs. I can't say yet if it is worth the extra 300 bucks over a totem, as I haven't had enough ride time on it yet. I do know that my last 66 was the easiest, best-feeling fork I have ever ridden. Never had to touch it since the day I got it, except for one oil change. I am hoping my new one will be the same.


----------



## Rob-surf (Feb 4, 2004)

thanks man, the 300g wasn't bucks but GRAMS...the Totem is 2.9 and this beast is 3.2 kg..it should't be a real problem but i'd prefer if it was a little lighter...
As for the price, I could get both forks for the same price trading in my 36van..so it is really hard picking one up...


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

Rob-surf said:


> thanks man, the 300g wasn't bucks but GRAMS...the Totem is 2.9 and this beast is 3.2 kg..it should't be a real problem but i'd prefer if it was a little lighter...
> As for the price, I could get both forks for the same price trading in my 36van..so it is really hard picking one up...


Oh, oops, my bad. I didn't read that right. I didn't think the marz was that much more expensive! All I can say is be careful with the Totem bushings...they seem to be hit or miss. As for the 66, it seems that the axle loosening issue is not actually an issue, people just weren't tightening them down enough. Other than that, if you do get a 66, check the oil level before you even ride it. Both legs should be 60-70mm from the top.


----------



## MoRon (Aug 18, 2007)

the axle coming loose is still an issue. They were tightened down all the way numerous times and there is still movement. My buddys fork was doing the same thing and hes got a brand new set of mavic deemax wheels...no way that hub is worn out yet. we both have new axles on the way next week, so hopefully this will fix the problem. I'll report back on this when i get the new axle.


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

Rob-surf said:


> By the way I weighed the 66rc-3 and the ATA in a bikeshop..3.2 kg and 2.9 kg with uncut steerer tube and axel..
> thx guys..


Cheeky... stated weight is 2690g I guess cutting the steerer could get near that


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

Huck Banzai said:


> Performance equipment equals performance tuning. It is cheesy that they short the oil, but it is cheesier that people expect these things to be setup right for them out of the box.
> 
> You want reliability, get a Volvo and let your perforkmance suffer for reliability.
> 
> ...


Actually I would like the totem coil, name a marz product that does not have oil problems(not saying every fork does).....umm you can't because they are all open bath forks. That being said RS fixed the problem and it seems to me marz is still shorting people on oil levels right out of the box.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Totem are the ****!


----------



## Send-It (Mar 17, 2006)

What exactly does the positive air pressure controll?


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Pistol2Ne said:


> Actually I would like the totem coil, name a marz product that does not have oil problems(not saying every fork does).....umm you can't because they are all open bath forks. That being said RS fixed the problem and it seems to me marz is still shorting people on oil levels right out of the box.


What oil problems? Low oil? They are KNOWN to ship with low oil for almost 10 years, how that is a significant issue at all? bear that in mind when setting them up, there's no issue. Cheesy, yes, I would like to just slap it on and go, but since this is the fork and performance I want, a little effort is not an issue. Once setup, however, they do not explode!

As with anything in life, the best things, the greatest achievements require effort and attention. I'll leave the next logical assertion to be inferred. (Yes, I'm big on that word lately.)

I wouldn't mind a Totem coil either.


----------



## firevsh2o (Jan 31, 2004)

Karve said:


> Cheeky... stated weight is 2690g I guess cutting the steerer could get near that


A steering tube has about 250 g so you have to cut A LOT of tube (and some of the crown)...:madman:


----------



## j.kalis (Oct 1, 2007)

Freerider Forever said:


> Oh, oops, my bad. I didn't read that right. I didn't think the marz was that much more expensive! All I can say is be careful with the Totem bushings...they seem to be hit or miss. As for the 66, it seems that the axle loosening issue is not actually an issue, people just weren't tightening them down enough. Other than that, if you do get a 66, check the oil level before you even ride it. Both legs should be 60-70mm from the top.


The 66 RC3 is my first Marzocchi fork.
I'm used to do maintenance for my Rock Shox forks (change oil, solve problems on my Totem, ...).

I also noticed that out of the box, it bottoms out easily. I want to check oil level, but cannot remove top cap on the left leg. I removed the valve cap, rebound knob, circlips and unscrew with cassette tool. I can move top cap but cannot remove it.

How do you disassemble a 66 RC3?

PS: sorry for my english, I'm french...


----------



## maximum.b (Nov 9, 2006)

Tu veux des conseils pour ouvrir ta RC3 ? la prochaine fois t'attendra que j'ai une totem et tu montera le kit qui va bien...retourne chez VV, non mais !   

c'est une joke bien sûr !


----------



## j.kalis (Oct 1, 2007)

Ouais. T'as quel pseudo sur VV ?


----------



## maximum.b (Nov 9, 2006)

Celui qui calcule et dessine de beaux graphiques sur les courbes de progressivité de la totem


----------



## j.kalis (Oct 1, 2007)

Ca marche meca06. Chez Marzo ils sont sympas, mais par rapport à RS c'est le jour et la nuit question com' pour la maintenance standard du matériel.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Cha! Forangag you am-in...Sipit ina u pay....Away kanan u cha kayo yang kay nan teken nan kali na pwe!


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

*thats not good*

My friends fork was making the same noise one day out on a trail ride. On the last loop we were hitting some small doubles Mark (the one with the 66) was in front, then my budy Chris, and then me. I saw Mark go down on the last set and thought he just ****ed up his run. When I got ther I relized the lowers of his fork were about 20 feet away from Mark and his bike. Since Chris was right behind Mark he saw the lowers and his wheel jet from the bike mid-air. Mark was looking down the trail and never saw it comming. Marks ok now and the fork was an 05 and has seen a lot of use so it could have been a totaly differant problem, but still if I were you I would stop doing jumps and drops until you find out what the noise is and fix it.... but thats just me


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

totems sure are sexy, and light if you get the air ones


----------



## j.kalis (Oct 1, 2007)

j.kalis said:


> The 66 RC3 is my first Marzocchi fork.
> I'm used to do maintenance for my Rock Shox forks (change oil, solve problems on my Totem, ...).
> 
> I also noticed that out of the box, it bottoms out easily. I want to check oil level, but cannot remove top cap on the left leg. I removed the valve cap, rebound knob, circlips and unscrew with cassette tool. I can move top cap but cannot remove it.
> ...


I tried again yesturday, and I managed to check oil level.
In fact, on Marz both caps (left and right) must be removed in order to remove the spring and compress the fork.
Oil levels were approx. 110 mm from the top. I added oil to obtain 70 mm.


----------



## j.kalis (Oct 1, 2007)

My 66 RC3 does a noise (clunk) when it tops out.
Is it a normal thing for a Marz fork, or did I make a mistake when I disassemble it?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

well, despite being an avid marzo hater because of all the fanboys on this forum, i've decided the 66 isn't so bad after all. its a bit on the heavy side especially with the 1.5 steer tube, but holy &*@#%(* it performs! 

so far the only thing i've really tested its metal on is accidently over shooting a step down and landing about 10 feet down from the jump on flat, but as far as i could tell the only thing i got from the fork was "and?" 

came really well out of the box (attached to my bike) my only complaint is that I didn't get the air valve adapter for the rc3, but thats probably giants fault, not marzo's. Luckily my friend had one, so not much of a problem. no fussing with the oil for now, just working like butter out of the box. we'll see how it goes once i actually have a chance to ride this baby on real trails, but i'm pretty optimistic.


----------

